# Tipps zur canon eos 550d mit standartequipment



## blonkje (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen...
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die canon eos 550d gekauft und bin eig total begeistert,was die Kamera selbst im auto-modus für pics macht.
Da es mir aber auf Dauer zu langweilig wird,nur im automodus zu knippsen,würde ich mich gerne mal an die anderen Sachen heran trauen...nur habe ich iwie gar keine Ahnung xD
In der videofunktion kann man auch Fotos schiessen?
Naja,ich hoffe auf ein paar gute Tipps und Ratschläge rund um das fotografieren mit der canon eos 550d...
Seien es portrais,landschaftsbilder oder nahaufnahmen.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Dezember 2011)

Googeln hilft 

Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen



> Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die canon eos 550d gekauft und bin eig  total begeistert,was die Kamera selbst im auto-modus für pics macht.


Genau falsch. Wieder der typische Mythos DSLR = bessere Bilder.
Eine DSLR macht keine besseren Bilder, sie ermöglicht *dir* aber
bessere Bilder zu machen. Und den Automatikmodus bitte ganz schnell
vergessen. Am Anfang in P fotografieren, wenn du es dir zutraust
dann in AV/TV/M. (Je nach Einsatz eine der drei)



> In der videofunktion kann man auch Fotos schiessen?


Hä 



> Naja,ich hoffe auf ein paar gute Tipps und Ratschläge rund um das fotografieren mit der canon eos 550d...


Steht alles im Link.



> Seien es portrais,landschaftsbilder oder nahaufnahmen.


Steht alles im Link. Zudem: Üben, üben üben.
Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Viel Spaß 

P.S: Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, stell sie gerne !


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Dezember 2011)

Was ich dir empfehlen kann:
Such dir ein schöne Motive(am besten Landschaft, Fluss, Gebäude,...) und fotografiere diese mehrmals mit verschiedenen Einstellungen. So weißt du nach einer Weile, wie du die Kamera in unterschiedlichen Situationen einstellen kannst, damits dir gefällt.


----------



## Sixxer (27. Dezember 2011)

blonkje schrieb:


> In der videofunktion kann man auch Fotos schiessen?


Nein kann man nicht.



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Am Anfang in P fotografieren


Richtig. Dazu aber erst einmal die Kameraeinstellungen studieren um zu begreifen was  P- Mode überhaupt ist. Im P- Mode zum Beispiel werden die Bilder im Jpeg und RAW Format gespeichert. Das Zweite wiederrum eignet sich bestens zur Nachbearbeitung um eventuelle Fehler auszubügeln.
Bei mir hat es so ziemlich 1 Jahr gedauert bis ich die Kamera richtig bedienen konnte. Gerade bei Schnappschüssen muss alles schnell gehen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann bei meiner D90 in der Videofunktion auch Fotos schießen, wenn man es denn so nennen will. Wenn ich während eines Videos den Auslöser drücke wird das Video beendet und ein normales Foto gemacht. Vielleicht meint der TE ja das.


----------



## Sixxer (27. Dezember 2011)

Du hast eine Nikon. Und ja kann durchaus sein. Bei meiner gehts nicht.


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

> Genau falsch. Wieder der typische Mythos DSLR = bessere Bilder.


Falsch... wenn ich Eishockey beispielsweise fotografieren möchte, bringt die DSLR im vergleich zu ner Kompakten oder gar nem Handy durchaus verbesserung. Auch wenn man wenig Ahnung hat, ist das Rauschverhalten viel besser und die Verschlusszeiten können um einiges kürzer gewählt werden als bei ner Kompakten. Ausserdem ist in diesem Fall der AF der einer Kompakten um längen überlegen.... ergo werden bei gleichem Können die Bilder einer Kompakten schlechter als die einer DSLR



> Und den Automatikmodus bitte ganz schnell
> vergessen.


Was wird den unter Automatikmodus verstanden? Ich hab nur P, M, A, T (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und 3 davon sind doch mehr oder weniger alles "Automatikmodi"
portrais,landschaftsbilder oder nahaufnahmen. Alles 100%ige M-Fälle.




> Am Anfang in P fotografieren, wenn du es dir zutraust
> dann in AV/TV/M.


Zeit oder Blendenautomatik hab ich noch nie im Leben genutzt. Lern die Grundlagen und versuch dich im manuellen Modus. Wenn du Zeit hast, fotografierst du halt mit M. Wenn nicht mit P. Was mir die anderen beiden bringen sollen war mir noch nie so ganz bewust.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

Was sie dir bringen ? 

AV = Du kannst dich auf Blende und Bildkomposition
konzentrieren (Man kann die Belichtung ggf. korrigieren)
TV = Z.B. Vogelfotographie wo man konstant 1/1000s braucht.
Man stellt ISO auf Auto.

Sorry, aber wenn man in M einfach nur die Belichtungswaage auf 0 dreht,
wozu soll man den nutzen ? 

Deinen Hinweis auf den P Modus halte ich für nicht richtig, denn da würde
man der Kamera ja auch die Blende in die Hand geben und woher soll die Automatik
wissen was ich scharf haben will ?



> Falsch... wenn ich Eishockey beispielsweise fotografieren möchte, bringt  die DSLR im vergleich zu ner Kompakten oder gar nem Handy durchaus  verbesserung. Auch wenn man wenig Ahnung hat, ist das Rauschverhalten  viel besser und die Verschlusszeiten können um einiges kürzer gewählt  werden als bei ner Kompakten. Ausserdem ist in diesem Fall der AF der  einer Kompakten um längen überlegen.... ergo werden bei gleichem Können  die Bilder einer Kompakten schlechter als die einer DSLR


Du widersprichst dir gerade selber: Du sprichst von schlechteren Bildern bei gleichem Können,
beim TO ist dieses Können aber nicht vorhanden. Und von Spezialfällen wie Sport habe ich nicht
gesprochen. Auch hier wird der Anfänger aber keine besseren Bilder machen,
ohne Können.


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

> AV = Du kannst dich auf Blende und Bildkomposition
> konzentrieren (Man kann die Belichtung ggf. korrigieren)


Wenn ich Zeit hab: Blick durch den Sucher. Bildausschnitt wählen, Schärfe kontrollieren, Blende und Belichtungszeit anpassen/bestimmen, ISO kontrollieren/anpassen, Weissabgleich evtl. anpassen, abdrücken. Wenn man nicht für alles Zeit hat, muss halt die Automatik alles bestimmen, und ich passe die vorgeschlagenen Werte wenn ich Zeit hab an. Wenn nicht, drück ich lieber gleich ab und hab eventuell ein schlechtes Bild aber hey... sag ner Zeitung oder ner Agentur mal, dass du kein Bild hast, nur weil du die Blende noch anpassen musstest.



> TV = Z.B. Vogelfotographie wo man konstant 1/1000s braucht.
> Man stellt ISO auf Auto.


Aha?! Und was ist dann er Unterschied zum P? Wenn ich im P Modus bin, und die Belichtungszeit auf 1/1000stel vorgebe, dann merkt sich die Kamera diesen Wert und versucht diesen, bestmöglichst beizubehalten. Letztenendes kommts doch aufs selbe raus, nur dass wenn sich die Situation schnell ändert und du plötzlich den Vogel im ruhigen, dunklen Nest fotografieren musst/kannst will deine Kamera immer noch 1/1000stel beibehalten und schraubt die ISO hoch, während im P Modus die Blende geöffnet wird und die Verschlusszeit auf vielleicht 1/640stel verlängert wird.




> Sorry, aber wenn man in M einfach nur die Belichtungswaage auf 0 dreht,
> wozu soll man den nutzen ?


Wer hat was auf 0 drehn gesagt?



> Deinen Hinweis auf den P Modus halte ich für nicht richtig, denn da würde
> man der Kamera ja auch die Blende in die Hand geben und woher soll die Automatik
> wissen was ich scharf haben will ?


Hä? Bei P kann ich entweder Blende oder Verschlusszeit beeinflussen. Das hat mit der Schärfe nur nebensächlich zu tun.



> Du widersprichst dir gerade selber: Du sprichst von schlechteren Bildern bei gleichem Können,
> beim TO ist dieses Können aber nicht vorhanden. Und von Spezialfällen wie Sport habe ich nicht
> gesprochen. Auch hier wird der Anfänger aber keine besseren Bilder machen,
> ohne Können.


Sorry aber doch. Er wird definitiv bessere Bilder machen. Was macht die Kompakte? Blende auf... reicht nicht... ISO hoch... reicht auch nicht Verschlusszeit erhöhen... reicht nicht... Blitz an... super. Dann hast du ein geblitztes Bild bei 1/40stel ISO400 und das mit Blitzlicht. Sorry aber das wird grausig ausschauen.
Mit ner aktuellen SLR kannst du ohne Probleme auf ISO 800 je nach Modell auch bis 3200gehn ohne das es auch nur jemandem auffällt. Verschlusszeiten um die 1/800stel sollten dann in jeder Halle drin sein und sogar noch spielraum um ein wenig abzublenden.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Dezember 2011)

Du willst mich falschverstehen oder ? 



> Wenn ich Zeit hab: Blick durch den Sucher. Bildausschnitt wählen,  Schärfe kontrollieren, Blende und Belichtungszeit anpassen/bestimmen,  ISO kontrollieren/anpassen, Weissabgleich evtl. anpassen, abdrücken.  Wenn man nicht für alles Zeit hat, muss halt die Automatik alles  bestimmen, und ich passe die vorgeschlagenen Werte wenn ich Zeit hab an.  Wenn nicht, drück ich lieber gleich ab und hab eventuell ein schlechtes  Bild aber hey... sag ner Zeitung oder ner Agentur mal, dass du kein  Bild hast, nur weil du die Blende noch anpassen musstest.


Sorry, aber wie willst du die Zeit ohne Belichtungsmessung bestimmen ? Erklär mir das mal bitte. Zwischen AV und M ist kein
Unterschied, ich kann auch selbst die Zeit anpassen wenn ich finde dass es anders besser wirkt. M nutze ich nur
bei Sonderfällen wo ichs der Automatikmessung nicht überlassen will, oder ich die Zeit weiter verändern will als die Belichtungswaage
zulässt. Z.b. innen wo ich will dass die Bilder alle gleich belichtet sind nutze ich M, beim Nutzen des Aufsteckblitzes,
bei Feuerwerksfotografie etc. 



> Aha?! Und was ist dann er Unterschied zum P? Wenn ich im P Modus bin,  und die Belichtungszeit auf 1/1000stel vorgebe, dann merkt sich die  Kamera diesen Wert und versucht diesen, bestmöglichst beizubehalten.  Letztenendes kommts doch aufs selbe raus, nur dass wenn sich die  Situation schnell ändert und du plötzlich den Vogel im ruhigen, dunklen  Nest fotografieren musst/kannst will deine Kamera immer noch 1/1000stel  beibehalten und schraubt die ISO hoch, während im P Modus die Blende  geöffnet wird und die Verschlusszeit auf vielleicht 1/640stel verlängert  wird.


Wie gesagt, du willst mich falsch verstehen.  Wenn ich einen Vogel im Flug fotofgrafiere brauche ich zwingend 1/1000s
und dass gebe ich TV vor. Und zu deiner Situation im Nest: Das ist keine Situation mehr für P oder TV.



> Wer hat was auf 0 drehn gesagt?


In irgendeiner Form an der Beliwaage orientieren musst du dich 
Wenn du einen Aufsteckblitz nutzt, nicht aber sonst. Oder guckst du irgendwo rein und sagst "Aha, hier muss ich 1/40s
oder hier muss ich 1/400s nutzen ?"



> Hä? Bei P kann ich entweder Blende oder Verschlusszeit beeinflussen. Das hat mit der Schärfe nur nebensächlich zu tun.


Je nachdem was du willst: TV oder AV. P ist Müll, das pfuscht dir ständig in deinen Einstellungen
rum. P für spontane Situationen, in denen du keine Zeit hast, vor dem Bild zu überlegen. Und die Blende hat sehr wohl
mit der Schärfe zu tun. Bei Offenblende ist bei lichtstarken FBs nur ein kleiner Bereich scharf.



> Sorry aber doch. Er wird definitiv bessere Bilder machen. Was macht die  Kompakte? Blende auf... reicht nicht... ISO hoch... reicht auch nicht  Verschlusszeit erhöhen... reicht nicht... Blitz an... super. Dann hast  du ein geblitztes Bild bei 1/40stel ISO400 und das mit Blitzlicht. Sorry  aber das wird grausig ausschauen.
> Mit ner aktuellen SLR kannst du ohne Probleme auf ISO 800 je nach Modell  auch bis 3200gehn ohne das es auch nur jemandem auffällt.  Verschlusszeiten um die 1/800stel sollten dann in jeder Halle drin sein  und sogar noch spielraum um ein wenig abzublenden.


Du willst also meine Aussage DSLR macht nicht automatisch bessere Bilder mit einer solchen Spezialsituation widerlegen,
auf die sich meine Aussage nichtmal bezog ? Ok ich erklär dir was ich meinte:
Als ich mit meiner 1100D angefangen habe, waren meine Bilder knapp auf dem Niveau einer guten Kompakten. Ein Anfänger macht 
mit ner DSLR nicht automatisch bessere Bilder. Oder auch: Die Bilder macht der fotograf, der Body setzt nur das Limit wie gut
die Bilder machen, *ermöglicht es dir bessere Bilder zu machen.* Jetzt verstanden was ich meine ?  Wie oft sieht man
bei Facebook irgendwelche Idioten die sich mit ihrer DSLR im Spiegel mit grünem Knipsi Modus mit Aufsteckblitz
fotografieren. Da krieg ich Krämpfe


----------



## negert (31. Dezember 2011)

> Sorry, aber wie willst du die Zeit ohne Belichtungsmessung bestimmen ? Erklär mir das mal bitte. Zwischen AV und M ist kein
> Unterschied, ich kann auch selbst die Zeit anpassen wenn ich finde dass es anders besser wirkt. M nutze ich nur
> bei Sonderfällen wo ichs der Automatikmessung nicht überlassen will, oder ich die Zeit weiter verändern will als die Belichtungswaage
> zulässt. Z.b. innen wo ich will dass die Bilder alle gleich belichtet sind nutze ich M, beim Nutzen des Aufsteckblitzes,
> bei Feuerwerksfotografie etc.


Belichtungsmesser?
50-70% aller Blilder die ich mache blitze ich. Da läuft eh nicht viel mit AV oder TV... Nachtaufnahmen oder Lanzeitbelichtungen ja sowieso nicht. Studioaufnahmen ist die Belichtungszeit absolut irelevant. 




> In irgendeiner Form an der Beliwaage orientieren musst du dich


Nein.



> Oder guckst du irgendwo rein und sagst "Aha, hier muss ich 1/40s oder hier muss ich 1/400s nutzen ?"


Es soll sogar Kameras ohne Belichtungsmessung geben... ich frage mich wie man damit fotos macht



> Und die Blende hat sehr wohl mit der Schärfe zu tun. Bei Offenblende ist bei lichtstarken FBs nur ein kleiner Bereich scharf.


Naja... der Fokus sagt, was scharf sein soll. Die Blende gibt dann vor, wieviel vor und hinter diesem Bereich auch noch scharf ist.



> Du willst also meine Aussage DSLR macht nicht automatisch bessere Bilder mit einer solchen Spezialsituation widerlegen,
> auf die sich meine Aussage nichtmal bezog ?


Sportfotos als Spezialsutiation? Ich mache fast nur Sportofotos und die macht auch ein Anfänger mit ner DSLR einfach besser als mit ner Kompakten.


----------



## pixelflair (31. Dezember 2011)

Negert? Ich hab selten soviel SCHWACHSINN gelesen..

oben schreibste du machst 50-70% deiner Bilder mit Blitzen und du machst fast nur Sportfotos? Und du machst die Sportfotos also alle mit M (weil TV/AV ja ******* ist) und mit Blitz?

Das will ich sehen! xD


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja, *richtige* Sportfotos wird ein Anfänger gar nicht gebacken bekommen. Egal ob man ihm ne Kompakte oder DSLR in die Hand drückt . 

Ich frage mich allerdings: Wieso blitzt du bei Sportfotos  ? Und gerade *da* find ich AV von Vorteil .


----------



## negert (31. Dezember 2011)

Skateboard, Freeski, Snwoboard, Downhill, Eisklettern,... in diesen Bereichen wird seit jeher geblitzt. Wer das wirklich ernsthaft betreibt, hat entweder ne sehr umfangreiche Strobistenausrüstung, oder etwas ala Elinchrom Ranger oder Hensel Porty.

In den Staaten wird oftmals auch bei Eishockey oder Basketballspielen mit Blitzen von der Decke geblitzt.

Beispielbilder?


----------



## Taitan (31. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Einsatz von Blitz(en) kann man Bewegungen besser "einfrieren"...technologisch bedingt sind Blitzsynchronzeiten von ca 1/250stel bis 1/180stel... je nach Hersteller... je nach Blitzsystem kann man mit HSS nochmal etwas kürzer belichten, verliert aber gravierend an "Blitzleistung". Ein gescheiter Blitz feuert aber seine "Ladung" in 1/4000stel ... bis 1/1000stel Sekunde ab...mit richtig gut Leistung.... da kann man wirklich von "Bewegung einfrieren" sprechen... gerade bei Skateboardern sind Blitzsetups beliebt.... logischerweise geht das bei Feldsportarten nicht. 

Der M Modus ist beim Blitzen der Modus der Wahl. Warum?

Nun, da schaut man sich mal die einzelnen Aufgaben der Belichtungsparameter an. 

Über die ISO kann man bequem die "Reichweite" des Blitzes regeln. Gerade bei indirekten Blitzen mit recht schwachen (Aufsteck-)Blitzen ist hier eine Erhöhung auf 200-400 gut um auch größere Räume zu belichten. 
Die Belichtungszeit ist für den Blitz so gut wie irrelevant. Der feuert eh schneller als der Verschluss offen bleibt...allerdings kann man mit der Verschlusszeit sehr gut den "Restlichtanteil"...also das Licht, was im Raum schon vorhanden ist, regeln
Die Blende regelt logischerweise die "Blitzreichweite" sowie die Schärfentiefe. Im Nahbereich sollte die Blende nicht zu offen sein, sonst kann es sein, dass der Blitz nicht genügend runterregeln kann und das Bild ggf. Überbelichtet ist. 

Sicher, in AV blitzen ist nicht falsch, aber man verliert fast alle Steuermöglichkeiten des Blitzlichts. Man bekommt mit dieser Halbautomatik immer ein technisch richtig belichtetes Bild...aber woher soll die Automatik wissen, was nun bildrelevant ist?


----------



## Taitan (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein kurzer Podcast zu dem Thema...ab 3:15 ist es interessant: Folge 30 – Unterwegs mit dem Skateboard-Fotografen « Blende 8


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2012)

In meinem Post habe ich auch gesagt dass ich beim nutzen eines Aufsteckblitzes M nutze. Also ist der ganze Text ohne 
Bezug zu meinem Post.


----------



## Taitan (7. Januar 2012)

Keine Sorge, der ganze Text war auch nicht an Dich gerichtet.


----------

